# how much to furnish a two bed apartment?



## legallady (27 Jan 2007)

Im just looking for a rough figure here as i have never bought or priced furnature before!
Its a 2 bed apt, roughly 660sq feet. It needs to be painted all over, and then
2 double beds
build in slide robes for one bedroom
2 bedside lockers
big chest of drawers
new curtains for 5 average size windows
a table and chairs for the kitchen
a 3 seater sofa
pots, pans and delph for the kitchen


I know prices vary greatly from top of the range stuff to bottom of the range, but Im just wondering what some middle of the road things cost!

thanks for the help!


----------



## liteweight (28 Jan 2007)

Depending on the quality you want, I'd say about 15k.


----------



## legallady (28 Jan 2007)

15k!!! oh my god! I was thinking it might be around 6k!


----------



## liteweight (28 Jan 2007)

We furnished a 1 bed a couple of years ago and spent 15k. However it was for a luxury let. Sorry to tell you that the place already had wardrobes! Here's a rough list of what we got for our money:-

Fridge/Freezer, Dishwasher, Washer/Dryer. Solid Oak flooring in living room and hallways. Tiles in kitchen, utility and large hotpress. Carpet in bedroom. One double bed, two bedside lockers, 1 large chest of drawers. Kitchen table and four chairs. Leather sofa and two side tables. 1 occasional table. I standard lamp and two table lamps. Light fittings for living room and bedroom. Large mirror for bathroom, hall and bedroom. Various bins, soap trays etc. Ironing board and iron. Washing line. Hoover, brush and dustpan.  Floor mop Table setting for six including water glasses and wine glasses. Cutlery, Kettle, toaster, coffee maker, chopping board and large knives with holder. Rug for living room floor. Couple of small paintings. One large palm tree and pot.

Probably a few other bits and pieces. I suppose the oak flooring took a chunk of money but then I'd say wardrobes will too.


----------



## legallady (28 Jan 2007)

well, all the floors are there, its coming with dishwasher, washing machine, dryer etc. I dont want a leather sofa - i dont particularly like them. so maybe all that considering, the price might be less than 15k?


----------



## liteweight (28 Jan 2007)

Thinking about it, the flooring cost  lot, so you might get away with 7k or so. Good luck.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jan 2007)

legallady said:


> Im just looking for a rough figure here as i have never bought or priced furnature before!
> Its a 2 bed apt, roughly 660sq feet. It needs to be painted all over, and then
> 2 double beds
> build in slide robes for one bedroom
> ...


A simple way to cost this would be to open the _Argos _catalogue and add up their prices for some of the stuff above.


----------



## worktolive (29 Jan 2007)

Hi Legallady,

I think that the costs sound a little high.
A couple of years ago I got a very highstandard package with everything that you have mentioned there for about 4,000 from Jim Langdons in Liffy valley. They don't do packages anymore but they will tell you how much it costs to put certain items together.

We are currently furnishing a 3 bed in Galway and we are finding that you can pick up bits and pieces for cheap enough. Bargain town do decent beds and lockers also.

We got a suite 3+1+1 for 200 from a guy that sells off the old furntiure that he picks up when he is deliverying the new stuff, it's in great nick. You could also try something like that. 

Also have a look at Dublinwaste.ie where they give away stuff for free!


----------



## morpheus (29 Jan 2007)

3 + 2 suite
*€490 homebase drogheda*

bosch dishwasher,
washermachine, 
extractor fan over oven, 
32 inch phillips lcd tv, 
fridge freezer. 
*€2000 Michael briscoes drogheda*

Oak table and 6 oak chairs 
*O keefes furniture naas €1100*

5ft whitecliff bed and 2 bedside lockers and mattress 
*€1400 Frank Mc Gowan furniture swords*

That was basic for 3 bed house, but we couldve saved on the bed and the oak table if we really wanted, plus the tv cost 1000. 

we still have some stuff to get and have spent about another 500 on pots pans etc and also on paint and fittings for one bathroom.

Its easy to save money, give yourself a budget and youll find ways to stay within it.


----------



## annR (29 Jan 2007)

Price everything up and then wait till the sales and do a blitz on it in Arnotts and some furniture places.

Depends how good the stuff has to be - is it for yourself or for a rental property.


----------



## Guest111 (29 Jan 2007)

A friend of mine just purchased an apartment. He's Ryanairing it to the UK and furnishing the place in Ikea. According to him it'll be way cheaper. I'd be sceptical but this might be an avenue worth exploring.


----------



## woodseb (29 Jan 2007)

i ikea'd it to glasgow for a 2 bed apt and got two beds (not including mattress), bedside lockers, chest drawers, coffee table, tv bench, sideboard and bathroom cabinet for about 1k inc. delivery - defintely worth it....

i reckon you can do a whole apt for about 7-8k with a bit of imagination


----------



## Guest111 (29 Jan 2007)

woodseb said:


> i ikea'd it to glasgow for a 2 bed apt and got two beds (not including mattress), bedside lockers, chest drawers, coffee table, tv bench, sideboard and bathroom cabinet for about 1k inc. delivery - defintely worth it....
> 
> i reckon you can do a whole apt for about 7-8k with a bit of imagination


 
How much did they charge you for the delivery...roughly?


----------



## pinkyBear (29 Jan 2007)

My 2 sisters in law furnished a large 4 bed holiday home - for 7K in IKEA - that was every thing beds to cutlery and including shipping.
Another nice thing about IKEA, the furniture is designed for apartments so you wont have the problem of it not fitting through doors and stairs...


----------



## Guest111 (29 Jan 2007)

pinkyBear said:


> My 2 sisters in law furnished a large 4 bed holiday home - for 7K in IKEA - that was every thing beds to cutlery and including shipping.
> Another nice thing about IKEA, the furniture is designed for apartments so you wont have the problem of it not fitting through doors and stairs...


 
I thought all IKEA stuff was flat-packed so doors and stairs are never an issue?


----------



## pinkyBear (29 Jan 2007)

They are- as with the couches, which we had a problem with ours (luckily have a house) but the window pane had to come out as we were unable to get the couch in through the door


----------



## Guest111 (29 Jan 2007)

pinkyBear said:


> They are- as with the couches, which we had a problem with ours (luckily have a house) but the window pane had to come out as we were unable to get the couch in through the door


 
I'd say that was fun!
So everything is flat-packed except the couches?


----------



## woodseb (1 Feb 2007)

Andy Doof said:


> How much did they charge you for the delivery...roughly?


 
about EUR150 for two trolleys but you get quite a bit on to that


----------



## bskinti (3 Feb 2007)

If I were you I'd take my list out to blanchestown or the naas road and I'd spend a Sunday afternoon seeing what I'd like and get my prices whether it be bargintown or classic or Reid's or where ever, Its all part of being a homeowner. A friend of mine got a bathroom suite for €400, he allowed he got a bargain. The taps on our bath cost the same and I thought it was a bargain, The moral of the story is  "Its yourself you have to please".


----------



## giddyup (3 Feb 2007)

I furnished a new 2 bed 2 years ago for 5K for first let.  Furniture, flooring, appliances, blinds, pots, plates etc.  Everything.  It's do-able for that money.  Argos, Bargaintown.  Slightly different story if it's for yourself.  15k seems very steep.


----------

